
Bruce Schneier: 'The Internet Era of Fun and Games Is Over' - protomyth
http://www.dailydot.com/layer8/bruce-schneier-internet-of-things/
======
bifrost
Now its dangerous?

Its been "dangerous" for decades, its really more about people paying
attention now and people putting more and more things on the internet that
shouldn't be there.

~~~
hga
But there are thresholds of danger.

Right now I'm re-reading Churchill's _The Gathering Storm_ , which covers the
pre-WWII era and ends with him being appointed PM. Just past the part where
Hitler tells a British official that Germany had achieved air parity, which
was true, which was a shock since the government had been insisting they were
far behind. But this was in the mid-30s, about the right time for the
government to start ordering large numbers of Hurricanes and Spitfires. Nazi
Germany didn't become _really_ dangerous until a few years later ... and with
a little will and force (unfortunately, France had structured her army so that
the latter wasn't an option without total mobilization, see this excellent and
short book:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0811714608/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0811714608/))
could have been stopped at that stage and for a while later, but....

Now, we're swimming in a sea filled with the Internet of Shit and evidently a
greater potential for ugliness for which we don't have things like Hurricanes,
Spitfires and Chain Home radar as an answer. Hmmm, Chain Home development also
started around then, 1935, and was barely ready in time for the Battle of
Britain, and early use of the first few systems revealed a need for
coordination:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dowding_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dowding_system).

Then again, maybe we can hack up stuff reasonably quickly, do major league
routers still use FPGAs for flexibility at speed? But we should start _now_ ,
like the Brits did when they got serious in the mid-30s.

------
walter_bishop
The problem isn't the Internet, where the problem lies is with the devices
connected at either end.

------
krapp
I don't know... it seems to me that the real fun and games are just beginning.

